# There's a new Cat in town...



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

and her name is PAINKILLER.

2017 31' PROWLER, 300 Zukes, she is a BIG girl, Here's the specs: 33' overall length x 11' wide, TTop/Hardtop is 8' wide x 12' long, WOT 57mph, (4) 520qt insulated fishboxes (1) 720 qt insulated long wahoo box , 2 livewells (50 & 40gal), (2) 12" simrad EVO's, autopilot and radar, Chirp, underwater lights, multicolor LED lights throughout, including all storage boxes and livewells...Now I am ready to get down to business and go catch my 2 Redsnapper:thumbup:


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! That's a really nice ride.


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

Very nice Terry!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*more pics*

a queen size blowup mattress would fit under the console..


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Moly!!!!! I'm speechless! WOW!!!!!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*better pic of logo..*

MY.....PAINKILLER....:thumbsup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*pic*

try again..


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

that thing is badass all it needs is some wahoo and tuna blood!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!!
What a beauty.

Love the remark in the Last sentence :thumbup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*pic*

The rear open cockpit area is approximately 10' x 7'


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

True that George:thumbsup:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW! NICE! Hope those are 2 HUMONGOUS snapper!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, you went all out.


----------



## Mark W (May 4, 2017)

Wow! Incredible!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

That is awesome! Very nice  There was a cat for sale down there somewhere in the past year named PAINKILLER - was that one yours as well?


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Wasn't me.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Your last ride was super sweet, but this one is mighty fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! That thing is big enough you could stay offshore for all of snapper season.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I know it's impolite to ask, but how much does she weigh?

Towing and everything...

Jim


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

around 10,000#, I can tow it short distances with my Ram 1500, actually she tows fairly easily.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh weeeeeeeeeeeeee that ain't a cat!!! It's a LION, King of the Jungle!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You know I'm jealous! I still need to head over your way man!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Jason,
if your not chartering next Tuesday, your welcome to jump on my boat. Trolling and deep dropping.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice boat


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!!
That will definitely make your sticker peck out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been aboard and the pictures don't do her justice!! The thing is huge!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Been waiting to see it! Now just go try some of those new lures i made you and catch something big!


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Keith, I will be pulling some of your lures on Tuesday:thumbsup:I will post pics of any fish caught on your lures.

Thanks


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on a great looking ride...can't wait to read the reports !! Best of luck with it and Enjoy ! :thumbup:


----------

